# Colt model 1903 hammerless pocket model



## Brian_M (Jun 1, 2014)

I am trying to find out how much this Colt 32 is worth. I have seen pricing from $200-2000. Some sites refer to Type I, II and III but I don't know what I have. Can anyone help me with the pricing or tell me how I should figure its worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, a picture might help.
Several pictures, actually.


----------



## Brian_M (Jun 1, 2014)

Here are some photos

imagejpg1_zps860ee559.jpg Photo by brian_mori | Photobucket

imagejpg2_zps7001af6b.jpg Photo by brian_mori | Photobucket


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If my old eyes are reading the serial number correctly, you have a Type III that was made in 1922.
History? Click on: 1903 Colt Model M

Approximate value: Between $500.00 and $1,000.00.
If the bore is excellent, and the small amount of holster wear I see in your pictures is all that's affecting the blued metal, the value is closer to $1,000.00 than it is to $500.00.
If I were buying it (which I won't, since I have no use for a .32 pistol) I'd offer you $650.00, expect to haggle, and probably finally pay you $750.00 for it.
Be aware that a gun shop will offer you only about half of its real value, since they have to make a profit when they sell it.


----------



## Brian_M (Jun 1, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If my old eyes are reading the serial number correctly, you have a Type III that was made in 1922.
> History? Click on: 1903 Colt Model M
> 
> Approximate value: Between $500.00 and $1,000.00.
> ...


Thanks for your response, Steve. Researching this gun was fascinating about its history and usage.


----------

